# Gnome broken - pipe?



## neilms (Jul 2, 2012)

I tried to install Gnome with `pkg_add -r gnome2` just like the Handbook said. Since this morning, *I* have done this over and over and after a few hours I get a 'broken pipe' message and the downloading stops.

What is the cause of this & and how can *I* fix it? ?? (I had to use Xfce as an alternative to Lynx & and the command line - which can be awkward).


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 2, 2012)

Full output might let us tell whether it's a problem on your machine, or a problem with the mirror hosting the distfile.  Your machine could be out of space, or the remote system could be unreliable.


----------

